# Screaming goats



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Does anyone else have goats that scream all day for no reason? I have a Nubian and a Nubian/sannan/alpine mix and they scream constantly. The mixed one kidded last month but her babies are with her and just fine. These goats yelling constantly is driving me nuts!


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

Nubians tend to be on the louder side. My LaMancha/Nubian mix can get loud.


----------



## TRF (Jul 1, 2014)

I would say it's the individual, not a specific breed. Some are loud, some are not, no matter the breed. Same with dogs.

Make sure they have enough to eat whenever they want it. I have found that rather than one breed being louder than the other, goats that were bottle fed are more annoying. And some goats will yell when cycling.

I would say they are looking for something, likely a human. Do they feel safe or too far from your house? Bugs biting them and they are looking to get away from the relentless flies?


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine only do that when they are hungry. Do they have good hay available?


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Missy,the pure Nubian tends to scream when it's time to milk and she will scream until I milk her. The Nubian mix just screams, mostly when she don't know where the 4 kids are. All of the goats have free range of the whole yard and the field. They tend to come in the house if I am not quick enough to grab them and shove them back out. My chickens and sheep are the same way.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine scream when they have no hay, even though they have lots of browse, just a thought.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My 2 Nubian does scream constantly right before and after I milk. at night only. They scream from 6 pm when I start bottle feeding the buck and milking the doe, till after 9:30 which is well after the sun is down and well after I have left the barn. I have no idea why, they have free choice alfalfa and some oat to snack on.

I have to disagree that it is because they were bottle fed though because my alpine/guernsey cross has been with me since 4 days old and I bottle fed him for 4 months. He is now 4 years old and he is the quietest goat I have ever met!  and he is NOT free fed and at this point there are very little weeds or bushes for him to browse on. So I can't explain it but some are just loud..

If anyone replys to this thread with suggestions for how to make them scream less I am open to hearing them since my goats are very close to my house and when the adult Nubian screams it is very annoying and can be herd for miles echoing through our valley!







This is the noisy one!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, some of ours talk loudly just before milk time, while we throw the fresh hay, but after milked quiet down. However, when they cycle it is more but that is a good thing as it helps with breeding does. We do have our quiet ones too and another that seems to quietly talk to you carrying on a conversation. Just got to love that about them!


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Throw them some tree branches, it'll keep them occupied as they strip the bark.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I like when they call me at feeding time because then I know they have a healthy appetite but when they start "screaming" after I leave the barn is a different story. It's like they want me to stay out there all night but I can't  sure wish I could! If only I could explain that to my boss! " sorry i didn't come to work today, I had to sleep in the barn and I couldn't leave in the morning because the goats said so!" lol! My job interferes with my goat life!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with tree branches, almost goat crack. My Guernseys are the most laid back quiet goats on my place. Even when they talk it is lower pitched and hardly can hear it. My Guernsey wether does not even open his mouth, more like a humming.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

This is Dobie. She is one of the screamers. She's the Nubian/sannan/alpine mix.









The other pic is one of her babies. She's a screamer to. We call her Coco de la Chocolate.

Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> I agree with tree branches, almost goat crack. My Guernseys are the most laid back quiet goats on my place. Even when they talk it is lower pitched and hardly can hear it. My Guernsey wether does not even open his mouth, more like a humming.


Now I need to start a tree trimming business because they have already eaten all the low branches on most of our trees and I don't want to cut down the whole tree lol! Are any trees bad for goats? I have a few huge sycamore trees that could probably spare some large branches.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I could have put the goats out in the 3 acre wooded area behind my house except for what's in this pic that lives back there with it's mom and another sibling.








I'm guessing it's around 6-8 months old from the size of it. As long as it stays out of the fenced area we aren't going to bother it.

Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> I agree with tree branches, almost goat crack. My Guernseys are the most laid back quiet goats on my place. Even when they talk it is lower pitched and hardly can hear it. My Guernsey wether does not even open his mouth, more like a humming.


I was wondering if it was the guernsey or the alpine in my boy that made him so quiet and laid back! I'm glad I know now! Although my buck and my wethers are all quieter than my does regardless of breed. Love my boys!  of course I love my girls too but my boys are more cuddly! Especially the guernsey X and the Nubian!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok so I upset my girls today because I only played with them for 15 minutes or less because I was so tired... So I tried the "goat crack" that you all suggested and it worked! They are so happy right now! And quiet!! I'm glad I read this thread! Thanx for the idea!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm glad it was effective


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Just don't give them wild cherry trees with the cherries on them. We have had to cut down several trees because they are toxic to goats,sheep and pigs. I own all 3 animals. I just rescued 2 potbellies yesterday. The female is supposed to be pregnant. The male is neutered. That now makes 4 rescued pigs, 10 goats, 4 of those are rescues and 6 sheep, 1 pappion,1 python, 35 chickens, 2 ducks, and 15 cats.

My boyfriend is asking when I'm getting the cow? LOL!!!


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

AlfaOnTheFarm said:


> Just don't give them wild cherry trees with the cherries on them. We have had to cut down several trees because they are toxic to goats,sheep and pigs. I own all 3 animals. I just rescued 2 potbellies yesterday. The female is supposed to be pregnant. The male is neutered. That now makes 4 rescued pigs, 10 goats, 4 of those are rescues and 6 sheep, 1 pappion,1 python, 35 chickens, 2 ducks, and 15 cats.
> 
> My boyfriend is asking when I'm getting the cow? LOL!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


Haha I didn't think anyone had more cats then I do! About the cherry trees, I was just reading the thread about how toxic they are... I am so worried now because we have so many and my goats love to eat the. And strip the bark with their horns! And these cherry trees are crazy! Wherever you cut them they grow back 10 more trees! They are impossible to get rid of!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

I know the feeling with the trees. We usually cut them down to where the limbs are coming out and then pour really hot vinegar on them or used motor oil. Either way it seems to kill them. Another tree type plant to watch out for is the Poke plant. It's ok for the goats to eat that until it gets the purple veins right before it gets the berries on it. Other plants are any form of nightshade plants. Tomato plants are poisonous except for the actual fruit on them. Potato plants are poisonous. There is a whole list somewhere online but it doesn't include everything that cN make them sick or kill them.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## salemfarms (May 4, 2013)

It is my understanding that the leaves of any stone fruit tree are poisonous to goats when the LEAVES are WILTED, not before. I hope someone with better info will answer this query.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

When they're wilted, or the plant is stressed. That's the hard part, you don't know WHEN the plant is stressed...bug infestation, severe weather, lack of water etc can cause the plant to produce more of the poison.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

My vet says not to give any type of cherry tree or seeds to the farm animals because of the cyanide amount in them. We had to have my alpine Buddy charcoaled when he was 3 months old because he got into a cherry tree in bloom and it poisoned him. 
Since then we have been cutting down every cherry tree we find on the property except for the sour and bing that are in boxed enclose type fence made with pallets so they can't get to them.
The vet said wild cherry contains more cyanide in it than any other tree. I couldn't verify that in any way but I do know the wild birds like them a lot.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow.. I'm so glad my cheer tree wasn't stressed when my goats devoured it! It was a long time ago so I'm pretty sure they are in the clear now. I'll keep them away from it from now on!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

No tree is safe when you have goats. They have ate at least half of every tree in my yard, not to mention bushes they ate to the ground. They climb on the fence and eat the neighbors side of the bushes now when they want to misbehave or try to get through the fence. She calls me at least once a day telling me my goats are over there and occasionally one of my pigs or all 6 sheep. She's pretty cool about it though. If I'm not home or if I'm outside and don't get the message she will walk them back to the gate and let them in. They have ate her trees and bushes to. 


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I was wondering if it was the guernsey or the alpine in my boy that made him so quiet and laid back! I'm glad I know now! Although my buck and my wethers are all quieter than my does regardless of breed. Love my boys!  of course I love my girls too but my boys are more cuddly! Especially the guernsey X and the Nubian!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Alpines are pretty calm and quiet too.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Have your screamers gotten any better? I have had some that are just loud and talk a lot. I don't like it, because it makes me feel like they don't have something they need, although that is certainly not the case. And mine are Lamanchas who are supposed the quietest breed. They talk a lot when they are in heat and they talk to their babies. Actually some families will holler back and forth to each other, kind of like "marco polo" if they cannot see each other. 
Right now, things are quiet as it seems some of the louder ones were sold (not because they were loud)

I am amazed at your photo of the bear cub! That would scare the daylights out of me!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, there you go... you have the answer to your question LOL!!! You have NUBIANS !!! :rofl
( I have 3 LOUD ones also )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

doublebowgoats said:


> Have your screamers gotten any better? I have had some that are just loud and talk a lot. I don't like it, because it makes me feel like they don't have something they need, although that is certainly not the case. And mine are Lamanchas who are supposed the quietest breed. They talk a lot when they are in heat and they talk to their babies. Actually some families will holler back and forth to each other, kind of like "marco polo" if they cannot see each other.
> Right now, things are quiet as it seems some of the louder ones were sold (not because they were loud)
> 
> I am amazed at your photo of the bear cub! That would scare the daylights out of me!


My loud Nubian doe is still very loud when I am not with her. She is quiet mostly during the night but when milking time comes she starts crying a bit then shes calm as long as I'm at the barn but once I leave she's crying again but not as bad as she does at night time milking.. When I get home from work, she calls me when I'm walking up to milk her (which is a nice calm bah, not screaming) then she's calm the whole time I'm at the barn, but once I walk away from the barn (around 7pm or a little later) she screams so loud and harsh you would think something is out there eating her! She does this off and on until about 9:30 pm (more on than off..) I am expanding her pen hoping that will help but I think she's just sad because she used to live with almost 20 goats now I only have one other with her and when I expand the pen I will put one more with her but that is all the does I have.. I hope she is ok with that..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Bella Star said:


> Well, there you go... you have the answer to your question LOL!!! You have NUBIANS !!! :rofl
> ( I have 3 LOUD ones also )


I have 3 Nubians, only the one is so loud you could hear her through the valley... The other 2 "talk" but their lovely voices are nothing compared to her blubbering....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

I got mine figured out. They scream the loudest in the morning for me to come let them out of the pen and in the evening when it's time to milk them. Missy always screams no matter what time of day it is. If she knows I'm milking Dolly she will stand outside the gate to the milking pen and just scream and moan. I also figured out Missy likes the alfalfa pellets where as Dolly prefers just grain, so to get the milk production up a bit I give them about a teaspoon of baking soda in my hand or in the food in the morning and evening so they will drink more water. I wish I could post a video of Missy yelling for no reason at all. It sounds like she say OHHHHH NOOO!!!! Several times! LOL. She also does that mwahhhh noise quite often.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh, Double Bow, I was walking in the woods yesterday and seen the bear cub up close. He's only about 100 pounds and scared to death of humans. I'm not afraid of him because I grew up around them and played with them when I was a kid on my granny's back porch. She used to feed them cat food. I will eventually probably have to get it darted humanely and have it relocated somewhere else.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I'd be scared to death anyway! LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I finished making my doe pen larger today. I bought 400ft of no climb fencing plus used the large pen I already had. The goats love the new pen! But.. The older doe is still very loud at night when I leave the barn  

Any ideas how to make a goat more comfortable that is used to being around 18 other goats other than getting 16 more goats??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

This is one of my screamers. She never made a sound until after she had the twins last month.

Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

This is the other screamer. She was a resue. This one is Missy. She is CAE positive but still pretty healthy.

Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

AlfaOnTheFarm said:


> Well, I could have put the goats out in the 3 acre wooded area behind my house except for what's in this pic that lives back there with it's mom and another sibling.
> View attachment 1587
> 
> 
> ...


IF you do decide to get rid of the bear, I was told a great way to do it. Put up a strand of electric wire and hang strands of aluminum foil with peanut butter smeared on them. It really gives a jolt and does no long term harm
Also, I just have to say that one of bears main foods is to follow around doe deer and wait for them to drop their fawns and then gobble them up. I have to wonder if they would do the same to your goats....


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

That's why I don't put my goats in the woods. I know there are deer back there to and wild turkeys.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## newtonubian (Aug 6, 2014)

We have 7 Nubians. 5 wether buckling, a milker and dry doe. Our holding pen has no-climb fencing and the goats can "see" the roads around our property. The house is right next to the holding pen and barn. 

Our two doe's scream a lot. And a few of the buckling a will join in the chorus. I thought it was because of the age differences between the does and bucklings, that they needed something like grain or hay. But I'm noticing a correlation that whenever they see something through the fence, usually it's someone walking by or a car or something that they go off on a few minute loud crying session. 

Has anyone else noticed this with their goats? My thought was that perhaps I need to put up some privacy fencing so the goats can't see the road but I thought it was better to give them wide open spaces instead of seeing a tall fence if looking in one direction.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

newtonubian said:


> We have 7 Nubians. 5 wether buckling, a milker and dry doe. Our holding pen has no-climb fencing and the goats can "see" the roads around our property. The house is right next to the holding pen and barn.
> 
> Our two doe's scream a lot. And a few of the buckling a will join in the chorus. I thought it was because of the age differences between the does and bucklings, that they needed something like grain or hay. But I'm noticing a correlation that whenever they see something through the fence, usually it's someone walking by or a car or something that they go off on a few minute loud crying session.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this with their goats? My thought was that perhaps I need to put up some privacy fencing so the goats can't see the road but I thought it was better to give them wide open spaces instead of seeing a tall fence if looking in one direction.


My loud doe always screams when someone walks by, wether she can just hear them or if she can see them too so I'm not sure if privacy fencing will help or not..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Electric fencing stopped a lot of the screaming. We are wired thru 3/4 of the field right now so they don't scream as much. I think what was happening was one would jump the fence and the others screamed so I would know something was wrong out there.


Leisa,Weyers Cave,Virginia,
5 Alpines, 1 PB Nubian, 3 Nubian/sannan/alpine mixed, 1 sannan, 1 boer whether


----------



## Kepi (May 20, 2014)

I have one very vocal goat, she screams at anything that takes her fancy, and sometimes I'm guessing cos she likes the sound of her own voice (hence my calling her Mona). Quite often she will choke as she decides to scream as she is swallowing a mouthful of food LOL.

Her sister has recently decided to become more vocal but I'm guessing that the breeding cycle has something to do with that. But if they do get separated when eating they will constantly call out.

Big Momma, the boss of the herd does call out to me in the morning, or if she see's me when I am coming into the field to see them but sadly her call is a little on the feeble side and more like a geriatric warble (she's five, so not that old).

And of course, now the girls are coming into season the guys are calling out nearly all the time.


----------



## Kepi (May 20, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha I didn't think anyone had more cats then I do! About the cherry trees, I was just reading the thread about how toxic they are... I am so worried now because we have so many and my goats love to eat the. And strip the bark with their horns! And these cherry trees are crazy! Wherever you cut them they grow back 10 more trees! They are impossible to get rid of!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. 2 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


My goats have stripped some bark off cherry trees (I didn't know about) in a field I have recently acquired, they are all still fit and healthy but no longer go near the tree's, so I'm guessing they've learned a lesson and I am one lucky owner.


----------

